# Question about the lighting?



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys!

I understand that hedgehogs need 12 hours of light a day but I was wondering if someone could explain this in a little more detail. I know this may seem like a rather silly question but I am a little confused and I don't want to mess up when my little boy arrives. I also ask this because I know they are nocturnal so are they need the light at night or during the day? Eek.

Please will someone clarify!
Thanking you in advance.

PS. Sorry if this is not posted in the appropriate discussion group, I didn't know where else to post it...

Also on a side note, completely unrelated, I seem to be having trouble logging in and then staying in- does anyone else have this problem? I did set it to log me in automatically but it never does and then when I try log in it just bounces straight back to Please Log In.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hedgies need 12 hours of light during "our" normal daylight hours. This is because in the winter, the "daylight" hours are shorter, so to them, less "light" hours means winter, thus encouraging them to hibernate. Which is why we turn on an alternate light source to make sure they get at least 12 hours of "daylight". 

Now that it's summer, you don't neccessarily need to supplement with an alternative light, if there is enough natural light getting in. 

When it comes to night time, they LOVE absolute darkness, no light neccessary.


----------

